# Surface water turbulance



## newbee (Jan 24, 2010)

My hangon filter seems to make a lot of surface turbulance, will this stress a betta? If yes, how would I create an area for him? 
I am setting up a 20 tall gallon tank for a community.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

bettas are only in stagnant water during the dry seasons naturally, they prefer much larger bodies of water and turn into different fish. the filter wont be an issue at all.


----------



## newbee (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks, that releaves my worry on the subject.


----------

